# Need help installing FreeBSD, KDE



## diggle (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi  I'm new here to FreeBSD. I have looked over the handbook and followed instructions to a T I think.

I have successfully installed Arch with no problems!

I'm using Virtualbox for this.

I have looked at the handbook and was using this video to install FreeBSD

I was following this video






`# pkg update # (now the system knows where to get kde4)
# pkg install xorg # (I guess you can skip this one if you already installed xorg)
# pkg install kde`

Edit /etc/fstab, add this line:

```
proc /proc procfs rw 0 0
```

Edit /etc/rc.conf, add these three lines:

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
kdm4_enable="YES" #(this is if you want the graphical login to start automatically)
```

Everything else was good but when I try to install KDE. It says something about cannot install the packages.

Please help me I want to try FreeBSD with KDE

Thanks

WHO REMOVED THIS????

I did this too had it in here before.  Edit /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf, replacing latest by release/0.


----------



## hashime (Jul 16, 2015)

It's hard to help without an accurate error description.


----------



## diggle (Jul 16, 2015)

hashime said:


> It's hard to help without an accurate error description.



I put what I did and followed. I will make a video and post it here so you can see what it is doing. Sorry thought that was enough info.

Maybe you or somebody can let me know what I'm doing wrong if something or what I need to do. Thank you.


----------



## hashime (Jul 16, 2015)

diggle said:


> Everything else was good but when I try to install KDE. It says something about cannot install the packages.



Error output of `pkg` would help. At the point where you stated "something about can not install" We need the "something".
Without that no one can help you, video is not needed.


----------



## diggle (Jul 16, 2015)

hashime said:


> Error output of `pkg` would help. At the point where you stated "something about can not install" We need the "something".
> Without that no one can help you, video is not needed.



What would you like me to do to find out whats wrong.


----------



## hashime (Jul 16, 2015)

Copy and paste the exact error message you got when you tried to install it.


----------



## diggle (Jul 16, 2015)

Well actually it did install this time but with few errors I think and something is wrong with it cause it's all black and it should be white in KDE right. I'm just going to post my video so it's easier. It's easier for me to show you. Cause if I didn't do something right and what not you can tell me what went wrong


----------



## diggle (Jul 16, 2015)

Here's the video, you see when it loads up some stuff is wrong the panel is black and the menu is black and the widgets aren't loading right. So I had to of installing it wrong or something. Check it out let me know guys thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jul 16, 2015)

I watched up to 1:48 and couldn't see anything wrong. In fact, I couldn't see anything.


----------



## diggle (Jul 16, 2015)

Sorry for the voices Guys. Didn't know it recorded all that. You can watch the whole thing though or skip to the end at 38.25 and you will see what I mean. Why do I have errors?


----------



## diggle (Jul 16, 2015)

OJ said:


> I watched up to 1:48 and couldn't see anything wrong. In fact, I couldn't see anything.


  What do you mean. Skip to the end at 38.25 and watch from there. Also go to Youtube and watch it apparent if I try to watch it on this page its really BIG and the quality isn't really good as 1080p.


----------



## gofer_touch (Jul 16, 2015)

I think I know what may be wrong here. In that video they ask you to change the pkg repository to an earlier release because at the time some of the KDE packages were not available. My suggestion would be to repeat the installation without doing the replacement of "/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf, replacing latest by release/0".

You should only need to do `pkg install` to get the updated pkg tools and then install the KDE collection normally after that with `pkg install kde`. Make sure you are using 10.1-RELEASE and also do `freebsd-update fetch` and `freebsd-update install` to get all the latest patches.

Other than that the rest of what you have done should work just fine.


----------



## diggle (Jul 16, 2015)

gofer_touch said:


> I think I know what may be wrong here. In that video they ask you to change the pkg repository to an earlier release because at the time some of the KDE packages were not available. My suggestion would be to repeat the installation without doing the replacement of "/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf, replacing latest by release/0".
> 
> You should only need to do "pkg install" to get the updated pkg tools and then install the kde collection normally after that with "pkg install kde". Make sure you are using 10.1-RELEASE and also do "freebsd-update fetch" and "freebsd-update install" to get all the latest patches.
> 
> Other than that the rest of what you have done should work just fine.



I tried that with out doing the replacement of  /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf release/0.  And the packages said could not install or cannot find in repositories or something like that.

Also what do you mean I should do `pkg install` for only tools then do KDE. I'm missing something here that I didn't install before KDE.  I only install xorg because I thought that was all you needed to run KDE.

Also how do I do this `freebsd-update fetch` and `freebsd-update install` I did not do this at all.  Do I put `pkg` in front of it or leave it like it is one by one?

Thank you @gofer for your help.


----------



## diggle (Jul 16, 2015)

OK I got it I think. And I did not do it that way gofer yet. But I might try it that way I'm just curious that way seems logical. 

One problem I have this error or notification of something how do I fix this:


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jul 16, 2015)

I believe that FreeBSD with UFS does not support the KDE semantic desktop and that may be where that problem is coming from. I used to get that message, but somewhere along the way it disappeared. Things should work fine anyway.


diggle said:


> Also how do I do this `freebsd-update fetch` and `freebsd-update install`



Open a terminal, type `su` and it will ask for root password. Then type those commands.


----------



## diggle (Jul 16, 2015)

So how should i get rid of the messege there


----------



## diggle (Jul 16, 2015)

OJ said:


> I believe that FreeBSD with UFS does not support the KDE semantic desktop and that may be where that problem is coming from. I used to get that message, but somewhere along the way it disappeared. Things should work fine anyway.
> 
> 
> Open a terminal, type `su` and it will ask for root password. Then type those commands.



OK I did `freebsd-update fetch`. And got this





Then I did `freebsd-update install` and got this






So I did that and got the above things again what should I do now. Thank you.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 17, 2015)

The kernel was updated so you need to reboot. Then run update again to see if more is needed.


----------



## diggle (Jul 17, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> The kernel was updated so you need to reboot. Then run update again to see if more is needed.



Nope you're wrong. Does the same exact thing as before after reboot.


----------



## diggle (Jul 17, 2015)

OJ said:


> I believe that FreeBSD with UFS does not support the KDE semantic desktop and that may be where that problem is coming from. I used to get that message, but somewhere along the way it disappeared. Things should work fine anyway.
> 
> 
> Open a terminal, type `su` and it will ask for root password. Then type those commands.



OK I did that and it does nothing see in screen shots. rebooted and does same nothing happens. Did it like 5 times.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 17, 2015)

diggle said:


> Nope you're wrong. Does the same exact thing as before after reboot.


Well, no, I wasn't wrong. The kernel was updated so you needed to reboot.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 17, 2015)

chickenLD Go here, scroll down and read 24.2.2. Applying Security Patches:



> If the update applies any kernel patches, the system will need a reboot in order to boot into the patched kernel.



And then tell me again I am wrong and it "did not do nothing"[sic].


----------



## hashime (Jul 17, 2015)

My guess is he ctrl-c the `freebsd-update fetch`, so `freebsd-update install` did nothing and no new kernel was installed.


----------



## hwong (Jul 17, 2015)

If your problem is the error message about Nepomuk Semantic Desktop, try installing databases/virtuoso. It worked in my case. Rebooting may needed.


----------



## Mihail (Aug 21, 2015)

http://www.freebsdworld.gr/files/install10-us.pdf


----------

